# Vasto New Years Eve



## nickyl (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi
We have purchased a house in 2009 just outside Vasto.We are bringing our family to Vasto between Christmas and the New Year and cannot find any information on how the New Year is celebrated in this area can anyone give us some advice. 
Cheers
Nicky


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Not sure, but my first new years eve last year, we had just moved in, we heard much gun-fire and fireworks, sounded like a battle between villages! they seemed to welcome this celebration more than christmas, everyone from the vilagers, bread man, bus drive, post office man wishing me happy new year and shaking my hand, so I imagine some good celebrations somewhere, hope to find out soon!


----------



## nickyl (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you very much for responding to my enquiry it will be our first Christmas in our house and we are really looking forward to it. I dont seem to be able to find any. sites which tell you about events in the local region, Are you located near Vasto.


bunty16 said:


> Not sure, but my first new years eve last year, we had just moved in, we heard much gun-fire and fireworks, sounded like a battle between villages! they seemed to welcome this celebration more than christmas, everyone from the vilagers, bread man, bus drive, post office man wishing me happy new year and shaking my hand, so I imagine some good celebrations somewhere, hope to find out soon!


----------



## symbolrate (Sep 13, 2010)

nickyl said:


> Hi
> We have purchased a house in 2009 just outside Vasto.We are bringing our family to Vasto between Christmas and the New Year and cannot find any information on how the New Year is celebrated in this area can anyone give us some advice.
> Cheers
> Nicky


Hello

Not sure about Vasto but I suspect it is pretty much the same tradition in Italy. In Calabria it is common that all the local hotels and restaurants organise a big event for New Year. Here we pay between 50 - 90 euro per head for a full evening / night long festa with about 11 courses (small ones thank goodness) over the period. It inculdes some cabaret usually and dancing as well as fireworks in the grounds. The local council also usually has some big fireworks display going. In the main, we found New Year Eve to be very good. However in contrast we once decided to celebrate Christmas here and it was dead as a dodo. Every place closed down for the cenone on Christmas Eve and nothing but nothing opens on Christmas day not even the bar for a pre home Chrismas meal aperitiv! 

I think you and your family will enjoy New year if you find the right place or can arrange a group at home with friends in which case the official fireworks display can become the highlight from the terrace or garden. 

Francis


----------



## nickyl (Oct 4, 2010)

*New Year*



symbolrate said:


> Hello
> 
> Not sure about Vasto but I suspect it is pretty much the same tradition in Italy. In Calabria it is common that all the local hotels and restaurants organise a big event for New Year. Here we pay between 50 - 90 euro per head for a full evening / night long festa with about 11 courses (small ones thank goodness) over the period. It inculdes some cabaret usually and dancing as well as fireworks in the grounds. The local council also usually has some big fireworks display going. In the main, we found New Year Eve to be very good. However in contrast we once decided to celebrate Christmas here and it was dead as a dodo. Every place closed down for the cenone on Christmas Eve and nothing but nothing opens on Christmas day not even the bar for a pre home Chrismas meal aperitiv!
> 
> ...


Hi

Thank you so much for your reply. It all sounds wonderful we are really looking forward to to this trip and it really helps to get info from others. 

Regards

Nicky


----------



## sian64 (Mar 2, 2010)

nickyl said:


> Hi
> We have purchased a house in 2009 just outside Vasto.We are bringing our family to Vasto between Christmas and the New Year and cannot find any information on how the New Year is celebrated in this area can anyone give us some advice.
> Cheers
> Nicky


Nicky Hi, 
Am new to this site, are you still living near Vasto........ me too !

not many Brits here.....


----------

